# Hagen Tank



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

Do any comment about this kind of tank?

i plan to buy a new Hagen 90 gals 48"x18"x24" .

are they good ? or bad?

please tell me what u think about before a buy it 

Thanks

Chriis


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

i just got another price for the same size tank , Brand Perfecto, i can get this one at lower price,

I can get the Hagen one at 360$ and the Perfecto at 240$

any advice please ,..

Thanks,..or tank :thumb:

Chriis


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Chriis

Do you have some pictures, both companys sell/make several different tanks 

But without seeing the tanks I would most likely go for hagen, for the simple reason that "I know that company" and from a simple google img search there tank, stand and lights looks better. Im guessing your looking at the fluval 320 osaka 90 gal tank, the only tank I can find from Hagen in 90 gal.

More info would help, is it a compleat set with stand and hood or just the tank and/or what modles.

If it's only the tank and it's a regular glass tanks, I would go for the cheap one but hagen's fluval 320 osaka tanks have bend cornors, where the sides and front glass is one sheet and thats IMO worth the extra money.

I got a jin-long tank last and love the bend cornor look and thumbs up for the tank and price :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

This is the one a talked

A-3040 Hagen Allglass Aquarium
http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aqu ... 0400010101

I've heard that Perfecto tank are made of thinner tempered glass,..so ,..I'll go for Hagen

Thanks for your time,

Chriis


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

makes them lighter


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

It is here!

I just received my 90G Hagen, this weekend will be wet !


















More images to come this weekend!



Chriis


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

UP! and running,..

Before,...









After,...









Fishs are very happy to have 25 more gallons to swim by 

Water still cloudy, but will be fine in 2-3 days :thumb:

Now i have more room to stock new fishs Yeah! :dancing:

Was a big job, my wife paint the walls while a do the rest 

by the way, Hagen makes very beautiful tanks, the corner are 45 deg. diamond edjed, 
Silicone job is nice and smooth,

Very happy constumer, and Fish keeper :fish:

Chriis


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

This is with DIY night lights LEDs

Picture is much brigter than in realty due to setting on camera

in clear water you cant see the light beam, but due to new sand, water is still fuzzy


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

LOL lots of visit in this tread, but no comments at all, wondering why ???

maybe my english is too poor,..don't know

An Admin can delete it plz, useless


----------



## Bearbear (May 8, 2010)

Looks sweet. :thumb:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Curious as to where you are. The price seems high for the tank (Big Al's sells the Perfecto at around $160), although it looks very nice. The first tank looks bigger.


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

Old tank was 18" high, New is 24" high, they are both the same floor dimensions 48" x 18"

The price are in Canadian Dollars, not US currency.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I think your tank looks good Chriis. Don't write off the perfecto's though. I have a 6, 210, two 5, 120's and two 4' 40's that I am very happy with. The 120's were $200.00 ea.


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

sorry, i do not understand the meaning " Don't write off the perfecto's "

Can you explain please?

Thanks


----------



## mr.species44 (Sep 6, 2009)

*** owened nothin but perfecto's picked up my 90 gallon for $120 jus the tank. Got a complete 55 gallon setup minus the stand for $230 so IMO perfec to are worth the savings and all those prices are in canadian dollars


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Write off = Dismiss.


----------

